# Cardio and Muscle Mass Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Among the numerous never-ending debates in the field is the question of whether or not cardio/aerobic type activity should be performed when the explicit goal is maximum gains in muscle mass. And as is usually the case, there are a variety of extreme standpoints in this debate.At one extreme is the idea that trainees should [...]

*Read More...*


----------

